# Skyline Roofing USA Launches RoofScamHelp.com



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

*Skyline Roofing USA Launches RoofScamHelp.com*

04/26/2011*LONGMONT, CO -- *A new website, www.RoofScamHelp.com recently went live to help families who have been scammed by dishonest roofing companies. Owner of Skyline Roofing USA, Jeff Posey, envisioned the non-profit as a means of helping those in need and he is thrilled by its launch. The idea to begin RoofScamHelp.com came to Jeff when he heard the story of a single mom and middle school art teacher who was sold a roof that was never supplied to her. The roofers took her money and disappeared. A year later and after many challenges, the roofing company dropped materials in her driveway where they remained for another year and a half. Clearly, those roofers would not be installing her roof as promised. And because the mom gave all of her money to the fraudulent roofing company, she could not afford to hire new roofers. In hearing this story and knowing that roofers tend to have a negative reputation for such situations, Jeff wanted to do something to help. Skyline Roofing USA has since installed the mother's new roof free of charge and so www.RoofScamHelp.com begins.

Jeff is looking for insurance companies, contractors, suppliers, associations and manufacturers to get involved with RoofScamHelp.com in order to come together and help make roofing a first class industry. Not only do roofers need to follow through on the jobs to which they commit, but insurance companies also need to be responsible to customers who need new roofs. Posey states, "I want to see the roofing industry disappear off the top ten list of biggest industry scams and RoofScamHelp.com is the first step towards doing so."


----------

